# Shoshone grizzly closure



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

I think both Grizzly Creek and Shoshone are only open to outfitters because of landslide concerns. I read somewhere CDOT is letting the commercials through because they don't park vehicles at the rest stops.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, I wouldn’t expect to return later if any rain is forecasted. Probably not for ten years or more.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Bullshit.

They have been excluding private boaters in favor of commercial trip for years.

The only difference this time is the excuses they use.

Boo Glenwood. Used to be a great town, now just a train wreck.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

More of a train wreck when people have to leave a vehicle at the put-in and the highway is closed for a day. You, your boat, your people, and one car at the take-out, but no way to get your other vehicle because it is blocked in by the closure at Dotsero and Glenwood. And possibly the vehicle with the trailer to pull the boat out of the water. That is the real shit-show. They let commercials go because the people will end up at their shop where their vehicle is located. It has closed for extended periods 5 days in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

As of this morning, COtrip.org isn't showing the sites as closed anymore. Anyone know for sure if Shoshone/Grizzly are currently open?


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah. I dare you. Make plans. Get people together. Head up there. Then when you get there you may, or may not be denied. Another annoying person interfering in even the slightest way with the Glenwood Tourist Tax Program will swear off the area altogether, forever. Mission accomplished.


----------

